# 1/24 Chrysler Firepower Engine



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's an engine that I had to revisit. It was the first model engine I built a year ago. Well, I had to redo it with more detail! I added radiator hoses, fuel lines, throttle linkage, spark plug wires, starter motor, and cover for the ram air intake. 

Here's the pics with the pics from a year ago on top, and the new ones on bottom. 


































Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

That looks great, I like the new engine stand too.
Russell


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Sweet Looking 392 HEMI.
Looks like its ready to drop in a Hot Rod.

Nice work improving that one.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

CJTORINO said:


> Sweet Looking 392 HEMI.
> Looks like its ready to drop in a Hot Rod.
> 
> Nice work improving that one.


It started out just like any model kit, but after the first time building it I wanted to redo it right. 

Also, would you PM me your email address? :thumbsup:


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice job, it's to purdy to put in a car :wave:


----------

